# Picitures from today :D A ribbon day (pic overload)



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats! Are you the senior or is he, lol? I'm assuming he is, although he looks like a youngster


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Congrats!

I think she is the senior as in a Pony Club senior, not an old person hehe.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like a lovely day for a ride  Congrats on the wins


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

good job!!! cute horse! looks like you had a lot of fun *steals your trophies* muah ha ha ha! lol


----------

